# The Halcyon Incursion



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

The Halcyon Incursion
A Space Marine Roleplay

_The tragedy of war is that it uses man's best to do man's worst. - Harry Fosdick_​

*The Barabas Conflict* is considered by many to be the unknown war of the Segmentum Obscurus. Despite being one of the larger conflicts in current operation, very few Imperial citizens are even aware of the Barabas Cluster, let alone the conflict taking place there. Involving elements of five space marine chapters, five chaos legions, over twenty-eight Imperial Guard regiments and hundreds of roving Chaos warbands, the Barabas Conflict has completely engulfed the eight systems of the Barabas Cluster.

The Halcyon System is not at all the only system under the *Blood of Ruin's* gaze, however. Late in 899999.M41, a massive expansion fleet of the Blood of Ruin made a terrifying assault on the Asmodeus system, home system of one of the Chapters involved in the Barabas conflict, the *Sin-Eaters.* Plowing through three inhabited Hive Worlds in the system, the fleet grew in number due to bolstering from dozens of hidden Chaos cults lying in wait in the Hive Worlds. By the time it reached Asmodeus itself, the Sin-Eater's home planet, the force composed of over two million disciplined renegades of Chaos. Like a tide of gore, the Blood of Ruin descended on Asmodeus, completely unaware of how much of a fight the Sin-Eaters would put up to save their home world.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*YOU* are the members of a bloodthirsty chapter of Space Marines known as the *Sin-Eaters.* The Sin-Eaters are feared by both the enemies of the Imperium and the Imperium itself due to their insane battle-lust and their macabre blood rituals. Nevertheless, they are among the fiercest and most reverent of the Space Marines, and are valued as heroes despite their fearsome reputation. You, along with the other members of the roleplay, will be portraying the members of just one of the many squads on the planet Asmodeus defending the world from the forces of Chaos. You are veteran Space Marines, servants of the Emperor and His divine sword on ten-thousand battlefields, but you will not be in for an easy fight. In your way will be hundreds, if not thousands, of raving Chaos cultists in the midst of a conflict with members of your regiments and others, not to mention Chaos Space Marine reinforcements of your sworn enemy, the Night Lords. Can you handle it?

Ok, onto the rules:


1) Minimum of five DECENT QUALITY sentences per post. I cannot stress this enough!
2) Please, PLEASE try to use good grammar. If you’re not the best at this, at least make yourself understandable.
3) NO driving the story in a completely different direction than the story is going just because not much is going on. If there is little action, don’t just post something along the lines of “lolololol some chaos gaiz show up an I start shootin”
4) Have fun with it! Imagine your character as if this was an intense war movie; give him (or her) personality, a unique appearance. Make them memorable!


I will be portraying, along with various NPCs, your squad leader, High Chaplain Mikhail Jhonikov, Guardian of the Sacred Blood.His character sheet will be an example of how to model yours:

*Name (self explanatory. The Sin-Eaters tend to have names that are either Roman or Russian in origin): *Mikhail Jhonikov

*Age (self-explanatory; one hundred and fifty is a good number to base around, seeing as you are Veterans):* 207

*Appearance (self-explanatory):* Even among a Chapter of frightening warriors, Mikhail is a fearsome servant of Humanity. Standing at an imposing seven-and-a-half feet tall in his power armor, Mikhail towers even over most normal Space Marines. His black armor is decorated with embossed images of bones and bloodied saints marching off to war, and is painted with the ritual blood of his predecessor and noteworthy enemies he has killed, as is normal for his chapter. His right shoulder pad is a skull stamped with the symbol of his chapter, a fanged maw, while his left is a silver shoulder pad bearing the symbol of the Inquisition, referencing his time in the Deathwatch. His skull helmet, as traditional for his office, had two elongated canines, and behind the helmet his face is pale, gaunt, and dour, like a face a child would see in a nightmare.

*Wargear (see below. Feel free to give your war gear individual names and unique appearances; you are among the chapter's elite, after all):* Power Armour, Storm Bolter, Frag and Krak Grenades, The Maw of Sanguinus. The Maw of Sanguinus is a chain fist incorporating his Crozius Arcanum, as he felt the Crozius lacked the "bite" he needed for combat. The name references it's blessing during the Sacred Blood ceremony, a rite that is rare and holy indeed. The weapon is worth considerably more than Mikhail himself, and his squad is entrusted to choose the Maw over the Chaplain's body, if necessary.

*Personality (self-explanatory):* Mikhail is a somber individual and an extremely devout servant of the Emperor; it is said that he has carved entire books of the Scriptorum Imperium into his body lest he forget their significance. He chooses to preach from experience, quoting both verses from various religious sources along with his own battlefield experiences. He is a savage fighter as well, and he inspires his squad to victory again and again.

*Background (self-explanatory. All of you are Veterans with decades of expeience; elaborate on this and what you may gave learned in that time):* Mikhail was appointed to the office of High Chaplain quite recently. His predecessor, High Chaplain Arkuliae, was killed only a year ago on the sulfur fields of Jjojos fighting the Eldar of the Biel-Tan craftworld. As such, Mikhail is a bit uneasy with his new officer. He has yet to gain the respect of the Sin-Eater's stern Chaptermaster, Methuselah of the Bloodied Fang, and seeks to prove his worth to the other high-ranking members of the Chapter by going above and beyond the doings of his predecessor.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A Bit of Information on the Sin-Eaters:*


The Sin-Eaters are a Ninth Founding successor chapter of the Blood Angels, bearing the same genetic curses as their parent legion. Unlike the Blood Angels, however, the Sin-Eaters do not bemoan their curse. Instead, the Sin-Eaters are taught to embrace their fury and wield it as a destructive weapon with which to smite the foes of the Imperium. As such, their mannerisms and battle practices can be seen as frightening to the ordinary citizens of the Imperium. Members of the Sin-Eaters are encouraged to consume the remains of worthy foes to embrace their power and to fuel their bloodlust. In addition, they paint their armour with a mixture of a sticky sap-like substance and the blood of their predecessor, along with particularly notable opponents, so they may remember their greatest achievements. Their armour is black with a dark red chest eagle, dark red backpack, dark grey shoulder trims, and medium gray shoulder inserts.










 


*Wargear:*



By Default:
Frag grenades & Krak Grenades
Chainsword
Bolter
Bolt Pistol
Power Armour

May replace Chainsword with:
Power Weapon
Lightning Claw
Power Fist
Thunder Hammer

May Replace Bolter with:
Combi-Weapon
Lightning Claw
Storm Bolter
Storm Shield

May Replace Bolt Pistol with:
Plasma Pistol

Other: One of your shoulder pads (left) nay display a particularly noteworthy achievement of yours, as is typical for the Sin-Eaters chapter.


Other Other: For *EXPERIENCED RPers,* I am adding a tenth slot. This slot is *not* a standard Sin-Eater but is instead a *minor Blood of Ruin commander*. You will be RPing from his perspective, commanding Chaos Troops and for the most part, not interacting with the others directly. This means you will have some influence about what happens to the other characters based on your posts. *Please PM me for more information.*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, since my last RP pretty much sputtered and died, I assumed the best possible thing would be to start a new one. I think the problem with my previous RP is it lacked direction. Therefore, for this RP I will be following the Epic RP format, I.e. the kind where the GM takes a more laid-back role and addresses all of the members individually, like darkreever's The Claw RP. In addition, I will start the action early with some serious combat almost from the start.

I will be accepting a *maximum of TEN people *in this RP. *No more, and once the RP has started, there are no more entrants.*

I can usually post everyday; however, *this is not always the case*, especially on weekends. I will try to post as much as I can.* I won't start this RP until at the earliest the 6th of July*, as I am in Europe right now and Internet access is very limited for me.

Now, then...will you heed the call?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Accepted RPers:



Currently active RPers are in yellow, ALL OTHERS ARE REMOVED OR ASSUMED TO BE INACTIVE.
Captain Stillios - Aurio Daverin, power sword, storm shield, bolt pistol
dark angel - Cassius Scipio Augustus; thunder hammer, storm shield, and bolt pistol.
emporershand89 - Michelangelo Mangano; power sword, twin bolt pistols - REMOVED
Lord Ramo - Tacticus Romus; power fist, storm bolter, bolt pistol
Snowy - Lucifer Octavius; chainsword, plasma pistol, and storm shield
Scythe Beast - Brother Fenix Xentor; Godwyn-Pattern bolter and power axe
darkreever - Vitus Cornelius Appirga; bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword
Farseer Darvaleth - Dominus Hasta; power spear, boltgun, bolt pistol
The Psyker - Clodius Terentius Vulso; power fist, combi-plasma, plasma pistol


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Name: Aurio Daverin

Age: 198

Apperance: Aurio is a giant among the Astartes standing at an imposing eight feet tall and almost the width of two large men, he has pure white eyes which seem to cut into your very soul, which was also mocked about for most of his early life untill he was picked for the Sin-Eaters.
Aurio also has a long ropey scar down the left side of his face from a near miss from a World Eaters chain axe, his dark blonde hair, is shoulder length and often tied back in a pony-tail.

Aurio's shoulder pad is completley white in referance to his eyes.

Wargear: Aurio uses his ancient power sword _Siloe_ and his Storn sheild _Ilea_ named after his Father and Mother as well as a bolt pistol which he always seems to either break or lose. Aurio recentley earned a Crux Terminatus.

Personality: Aurio is usually quite quiet and keeps to himself unless prompted by others, that is untill battle where he will be found bellowing and roaring the Angels name and litanys of hatred. Aurio can usually be found in the armoury with his weapons.

Backround: Aurio was fathered by an average middle class Siloe man who worked as a welder and his mother Ilea who worked in the Govenor's palace. Untill one day whenhis Father and Mother were brutally murdered by his Fathers employers lackeys, the men left him alive barely thinking that he would be no threat...they were wrong...over the course of a year after his wounds had healed Aurio hunted down the six men and slowly killed four of them, he was almost discovered as he was working on the fifth and had to throw him over a nearby cliff into the ocean.
The sixth however by now had hired four Bodyguards, Aurio by now did not care wether he lived or not and so took the most direct approach, in the dead of night Aurio gathered his only weapons, his combat knife of a good foot of steel and a sledge hammer, and his eyes...then entered the house.
The next day the officals discovered four corpses nailed to the front of the house three of which had crushing damage to their arms legs and heads, and a fifth who was found with pure white hair and a look of unimagineable terror on his face that several people fainted as they looked.
Genoscans were run and Aurio was discovered, but by then he had been chosen to become an Astartes.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Cassius Scipio Augustus.

Age: 178.

Appearance: Cassius is a brutal, apish form. His shoulders are hunched and draped in furred pelts, each of which are caked in dried blood. Fetishes of bone are festooned around his trunk like neck, and his hair is long and braided in a tight black scalp lock. His complexion is pale, almost deathly in fact, and both of his eyes have glazed over into black orbs of malicious intent. His cheekbones are high and bear notches in the flesh, each of which has an embedded opal. A scar runs through his right eye and falls off at his chin so that it slips along his throat, where he took this injury has long since been lost however. Cassius is well muscled and taller than most, even dwarfing the large Mikhail Jhonikov. 

Beneath his neckline his body is exquisitely tattooed and decorated with splashes of scarlet taken from various former allies and foes. His left shoulder pad bears a depiction of Cassius beheading the Night Lord Captain, Balthazar Crimson-Bane upon the bridge of his ship, something which gained Cassius fame amongst his fellows. His helm is shaped into a death mask of Sanguinius, but when he does not wear this (Which is more often than realised) a pair of laurels frame his wide brow. 

Wargear: Cassius is a siege breaker. He carries the mighty Thunder-Hammer, _Titus_ which is laced in strings of iron that has been dipped in crimson blood. The head itself is broad and dotted with small skull icons, and a red cloth is wrapped around the place where the bronze shaft pushes into the head itself. His second weapon is the Storm-Shield, _Nero_. Formed into a square which obscures the majority of his form, there is a giant maw painted across the obsidian metal. While it itself is not a weapon, _Nero_ is used on par with _Titus_ to devastating effect. He carries a Bolt Pistol strapped to his hip, although he does not tend to use this unless needed at the most dire of moments.

Personality: Cassius is not one to be quiet. He is often found amongst the newly inducted members of the Tenth Company, boasting about his past victories. A heavy drinker of sanguine, Cassius prefers the company of those who have earned the Crux Terminatus (Cassius Augustus himself has recently earned it, although elevation into the First Company is currently impossible) and is slightly terse with his Squad mates. Cassius is load and brash, however he takes his duties as serious as he possibly can. A close friend of Arkuliae, Cassius has grown a tough outer shell since his death and almost isolated himself from his fellow Squad Mates.

Background: Borne to a adulterous mother and a rich father, Cassius was the lovechild of an unknown associate. He was a strong child, one of which was able to outdo most of his fellows in wrestling and other sports. A perfectionist from birth, Cassius would often read ancient Imperial tomes focused around the Adeptus Astartes. Of course Cassius never expected to join their esteemed ranks, that was until his tenth birthday. The Sin-Eaters, having recently took grievous losses in a campaign against the World Eaters, arrived and took the boy population of his Homeworld for induction. 

Cassius was amongst the few who made it through, and during his times with the Tenth Company his personality was sealed. He grew into a tall and well muscled figure who was not afraid to speak his mind and Cassius slowly elevated through the ranks until he held a place within the Second Company. He proved to be instantly popular and served on countless worlds against countless enemies, earning himself an array of battle honours and scars. Cassius has served alongside the Black Guard, a Second Founding descendant of the Sons of Corax, twice in his history and knows how to make a clean and silent kill. 

He has learned an array of tactics amongst Chapters such as the Minotaurs and Black Templars, most of which have taught him breaching tactics. His most famed act was the death of Balthazar Crimson-Bane, a long time harasser of the Blood Angels lineage. This has left him grudges within the Night Lords however, and Cassius has come against the Night Lords on three more occasions since then, each of which were led by a former lieutenant of Balthazar.


I shall detail his history more in the action thread, I just wanted to get him up, hope its alright


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Alexsandr Lev 
*Age:*158
*Appearance:*Standing slightly shorter that your average marine, Alexsandr has short dark brown hair and long sideburns. He has almost lines under his eyes, making him always look tired. The left side of his skull is flat because a Chaos Marine stepped on him. Since then, Alexsandr usually wears his helmet. He changes the lens color of his helmet to purple because he like the way it looks. On the forehead of his helmet, there is a Double headed eagle. On his fight knuckles he wrote the word 'Pain' in white. On the shin of his left leg he wrote 'Your ass Here' with an arrow pointing down to his foot. His left shoulder pad has the skull of a Broodlord that he killed almost 70 years ago.
*Wargear:*Thunder hammer named Hatred, written along the side of the hammer; storm shield shaped like the Crux Terminatus named Faith, this is written on the edges of the shield; bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades. He wears the Mark VIII power armor. 
*Personality:*Fun loving marine, he doesn't usually take off his helmet, even in time of peace (he got tired of guys calling him 'Flat head'). He loves close combat. He will use any and everything to fight when up close. From Hatred to his bare hands (a heavy rock will do also). But, he does know that it is not always wise to charge the enemy. He carries very little ammo for his pistol, though, about 3 clips plus the one in the gun. Because of it's limited use, he has not named his gun, nor is he very good (for a marine) at shooting it.
*Background:*Though he has never said exactly where he came from, it is known that Alexsandr came from the Ultima Segmentum. He will sometimes talk about his childhood, but never mentions the planet. 
Many years ago, the Sin-Eaters were sent to the hive world of Tristen II to uproot and destroy a genestealer cult. Alexsandr was a basic marine (this was before he got his Mk. VIII, Hatred and Faith. He had the basic marine equipment.) who was part of the initial assault. The initial assault consisted of half a company while the full assault would consist of one and a half companies. After securing a landing for the Main assault, the initial assault was supposed to hold their position. But instead, Librarian Feodor ordered his men to push forward. This fatal error almost cost the Sin-Eaters the planet, because the genstealers cut off and surrounded Feodor and his men also the Tyrinids re-infested the landing zone, meaning the second wave had to fight as soon at the thunderhawks opened. Feodor and Alexsandr became close friends during the week their were surrounded. On the eighth day, a Broodlord led the final assault against the encircled Sin-Eaters. Alexsandr and Feodor charged the Broodlord, with the other marines close behind. After ten minutes of non-stop combat, Alexsandr jumped on to the back of the Broodlord, drove his combat knife into the back of its head, then began to pump bolter rounds into it's exposed brain. Jumping off Alexsandr wondered why he had managed to kill the behemoth so easyly. Then he saw Feodors' body. The Broodlord had been preoucpied consuming the Librarian. His entire chest armor was eaten away and you could see his internal organs. Shortly afterword, the main assault re linked with the primary assault. Alexsandr joined with his brothers and continued to purge Tristen II, new trophy on his shoulder.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll jump in, tell me what you think.

Name: Michelangelo Mangano

Age: 189

Appearance: Michelangelo is a impressive character, standing at 7’0’’ solid, with a large, strong back and good running legs. He has a scar across his left eye, which is bionic. He bearsSin-Eaters icon on the shoulder pads of his armor.

Wargear: Michel is a precise close combat killer. He uses Andruin Narsilia, Powersword forged on Mars and given to the chapter long ago. He received for heroic deeds in the defense of the Imperium. He also carries twin Bolt Pistol, Fragg Gernades, Knife

Personality: Michelangelo is aggressive in battle, but a noble spirit when serving off the battlefield. He loves cracking jokes, but never backs down from a challenge. He tends to talk a lot, and curses and roars in battle, so you cannot miss him; even in a croud of orks. He’s very noble, and would gladly give his life to defend the Imperium. However in battle, he becomes a mindless killing machine, giving into the blood lust that plagues his chapter. Outside of battle be tends to be noble, helping those in need and trying to overcome the killing madness that plagues him.

Background: Michelangelo was initially inducted into the Chapter after his father, a wealthy merchant, disowned him from the family for an accident that wasn’t Michelangelo’s fault. Finding no where else to go, he turned to a friend who served the Sin-Eaters, and was inducted into the Scout program. From there he worked his way up, earning his Rite of Initiation, and then being put into the 2nd Company. Since then, he has proven his worthy as a lethal fighter and a deadly advesary.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but why would a Vindicator envy someone who fights in CC?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Anfo said:


> I'm sorry, but why would a Vindicator envy someone who fights in CC?


Vindicare Anfo, a vindicator is a space marine vehicle used as a line/siege breaker. Vindicare's are assassin's who specialize in long range weapons; two completely different things.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

dark angel said:


> I shall detail his history more in the action thread, I just wanted to get him up, hope its alright


Perfectly good, mate.  I hope to get some others from my first RP, notably deathbringer.


emporershand89 said:


> I'll jump in, tell me what you think.


Eh, he's alright, I suppose. I would like for you to detail his background more; basically you're just saying that hes funny but serious and that he's good at killing. Also, Narsil is a sword from Lord of the Rings; may want to change that.



Anfo said:


> *Name:*Alexsandr Lev


There is so much wrong with this character that I really need to adress this stuff one at a time.


Anfo said:


> The left side of his skull is flat because a Chaos Marine stepped on him.


If this actually happened, it would either do nothing or kill him instantly; it's not like his head is made of Silly Putty or something like that. A Space Marine weighs at least a ton; if he was wearing his helmet it would do nothing, not to mention be in no way notable and if he was bare-helmeted his head would explode.


Anfo said:


> He changes the lens color of his helmet to purple because he like the way it looks.


A: How does he do this? He's no Techpriest.
B: How did he get away with this? He would probably be given pennance, expulsion, or in the case of the Sin-Eaters, execution for this. He has some control over his armor but changing Chapter Heraldry is a giant no-no.


Anfo said:


> On his fight knuckles he wrote the word 'Pain' in white.





Anfo said:


> On the shin of his left leg he wrote 'Your ass Here' with an arrow pointing down to his foot.





Anfo said:


> Fun loving marine, he doesn't usually take off his helmet, even in time of peace (he got tired of guys calling him 'Flat head').


He's not a ganster, for god's sake, he's a SPACE MARINE. "Your ass Here?" That sounds like something an Angry Marine would do, not a devout servant of the Emperor. And Space Marines don't tease their pals. Even if they did they wouldn't give him a stupid nickname like Flathead.


Anfo said:


> Jumping off Alexsandr wondered why he had managed to kill the behemoth so easyly. Then he saw Feodors' body. The Broodlord had been preoucpied consuming the Librarian.


Preoccupied. Seriously. Like a Broodlord is going to munch on a tasty Spehss Marheen while another one is beating the shit out of him. The thing has four arms, for christ's sake, he could just swat the marine off.

Look, I'm sorry if I seemed a bit harsh, but you might be a bit new to RPing and might not understand the atmosphere enough. Don't get me wrong, I don't completely hate your character (I digged how you killed the Broodlord) but it's just so out of touch with this RP that it either needs to be rewritten from the ground up or scratched entirely.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------

*Slots left: 8* (as soon as emporershand89 edits his character)

Please note as well I am making a slight adjustment to the main post. For *EXPERIENCED RPers,* I am adding a tenth slot. This slot is *not* a standard Sin-Eater but is instead a *minor Blood of Ruin commander*. You will be RPing from his perspective, commanding Chaos Troops and for the most part, not interacting with the others directly. This means you will have some influence about what happens to the other characters based on your posts. *Please PM me for more information.*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Octavian Romus

Age: 205

Appearance: Octavian is a fairly short, but powerfully built space marine. His frame is like that of a bear, even though he is a good head shorter than some of the more taller marines. He has short cropped blond hair, and piercing brown eyes. His armour is chipped and scared from a lifetime of warfare, with his left shoulder pad depicting the death of the Warlord Gurkhnas of the waaaagh! Gurkhnas. His armour is caked in the blood of his predecessor and several noteworthy enemies. His right shoulder pad depicts the chapter symbol.

War-gear: Frag and Krak grenades, power armour, Storm Bolter and power fist named "Imperitor". Imperitor has served Octavian well since his induction into the second company, where he has wielded it with ruthless efficiency. He also carries a bolt pistol which rarely leaves his side, although he rarely uses it. He prefers his storm bolter which has been canabillised and incorperated into his armour. It has brought death to countless foes of the Emperor.

Personality: Octavian is a incredibly grim marine, seeing little use in idle talk and tall tales, he rarely speaks to anyone unless he believes that they have done something noteworthy. He has been regarded by many of his fellow brethren as dour and grim. However whenever there is a fight at hand Octavian is not found wanting. He will find the thickest fight where ever he can and will fight his hardest. He is noted by most as a deadly force not to be reckoned with.

Background: Octavian was born into a fairly wealthy noble family on a recruiting world of the Sin Eaters. He grew up trying to be the best of the best, always showing up his brothers or sisters. At the young age of 10 Rafeal was taken away from his family to serve the immortal Emperor. He was chosen by the Sin Eaters and spirited away to their fortress monestary. He survived the modification and training to enhance his abilities and become one of the Protectors of Humanity. 

He was inducted into the tenth and earned his place among the second upon the death of his predecessor Rafeal, at the hands of the traitor marines of the World Eaters. He served in tactical squads in the second, before moving into one of the squads assualt squads. He served there until he was conferred to his current position, and thinks of himself as one of the veterans of the company seeing as he was awarded with a crux terminatus for almost 20 years.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

To answer your question, I meant the assisin. Second, I know they are long range, but look at the close combat abilities, and also read Esienhorn. He fights with one of them, and this guy was a best, taking down a couple of Chaos space marines with just a power blade, crazy

Thirdly, I'll fix him up, don't you worry. and no, I wanted that name for the sword, it give it the more precise ideal I'm looking for


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Lucifer Octavius

Age: 174

Appearance: Lucifer stands taller than an average marine yet is not known for his strength, he carries his weapons with the pride that only he understands. He has long Blonde hair and green eyes.
His armour is farily clean as Lucifer is known to repair battle damage of his armour in his free time, but it is still covered in the blood of his predecessor and the blood of several enemies, one of which is a Carnifex which Lucifer killed with Hells Teeth. The feat is also depicted on his left shoulder guard, his right bears the Chapter symbol.

Wargear: Grenades, Power Armour, "Hells Teeth" a chainsword that has been tinkered with by Lucifer, to no great effect, apart from the fact it is slightly larger than a normal Chainsword, Plasma Pistol "Voice of Death" nothing special about this, apart from the fact that Lucifer has carved his favourite phrase along the barrel of the pistol, Bolter "Solaris" named after his mentor Nathaniel Solaris. 

Personality: Lucifer isn't a very friendly Marine, he doesn't openly talk to everyone and prefers to fight alone with the enemy, not a street brawl kind of fight, because that breaks his way of fighting, he keeps the enemy at arms distance and blows them apart with "Voice of Death" he will however, command troops and give tactical advice, but only when he knows that it will go to good use.

Background: Lucifer was born to a poor family on one of the Sin-Eaters recruitment worlds and he fought since the day he could walk to stay alive.
He killed his first man at the age of five and found he had a talent for tight street fights and long alleys, were he could easily out think his opponent and use this amazingly high speed thinking to mental sweep the rug out from his opponents feet.

He was brought forward as an ideal candidate for the Sin-Eaters and they took him with open arms.
Not much is know about Lucifer after this point as he rarely talks to anyone about it, all that is known is that he served in the 3rd company as an Assault Marine and a Tactical Marine as well as commanding a Predator when the commander was killed, it wa sthis action that allowed him into the Veteran Company, but even now Lucifer still finds himself wanting more and more action on the frontlines and more blood spilt in the name of the Emperor.

Hows that?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just one thing Snowy: Lucifer? Lucifer is Christian-Satanic, a fallen angel. Not exactly Roman:wink:

Emperorshand: You *Don't* have friends in the Space Marines. There is no such thing, a Space Marine doesn't go out on the pisser every friday with the standard bread-and-butter civie, he may as well take a Battle Barge for a spin...Yeah, its not going to happen.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahahahahahahha, I cannot stop laughing, alright, I'll fix him up. I meant more the notion of freidnship between battle brothers.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

dark angel said:


> Just one thing Snowy: Lucifer? Lucifer is Christian-Satanic, a fallen angel. Not exactly Roman:wink:


Latin to be exact, so it still works; literally, it's "Bringer of Light" :wink:


Lord Ramo said:


> Name: Tacticus Romus


You're character's good enough for approval with one exception: The name "Tacticus" made me die inside a little. Please, could you just make a bit more...subtle? :laugh:



Snowy said:


> Hows that?


Good enough I suppose.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I snazzied up the main post a bit with spoiler tags (which I didn't know were compatible with this forum!) and a picture of a typical Sin-Eaters marine using the Bolter and Chainsword's Space Marine Painter v 9.0.

*Slots left: 6* (as soon as emporershand89 edits his character)


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Name: Brother Fenix Xentor

Age: 158

Appearance:Short black hair as dark as the armor of the deathwatch, his face cracked and badly scared. a small shadow of hair on his face, like a unshaved guardsmen. his blue eyes are a bright light blue like a day's sky.over-polished armor with Honors of the Imperial Laurel for being in great victories and purity seals on his right shoulder.

Wargear: A Godwyn Pattern bolter, the fame was plated silver with a large bayonet under it's barrel and loaded with Kraken Pattern bolts with a strap belt that he warps around his forearm to prevent losing it in melee. he has named it "Steel Angel", a cluster of frag grenades each with "Suffer not the Heretic to live" on each one, A Power Axe of the chapter that he calls "Judgment of the Unclean", The Mk VII Power armor with a Veteran's helmet and written on his right shoulder plate is the phase "Light your way in the darkness with the pyres of burning heretics.". 

Personality:Focused and unrelenting, He see himself as a vessel of righteous fury. but in the fray he is as bloodthirsty and angry as any other. while fighting in melee he always shouting battle cries as if to strike terror by yelling prayers at the top of his lungs while tearing off the heads with his Axe's blade.outside of combat he only talks when spoken to and seems to be the one to break up arguments among any brother preferring that they fight their enemy instead. but other then that he stays silent, his eyes hungry for to bring death to the Emperor's enemies.

Background: Nothing more then a guardsman on the Sin-Eaters' recruiting world, the lowest soldier that said nothing. He would of been shot for this weakness in courage before a food riot turned ugly and his own friend ran from the horde...to find themselves looking down a Commissar's bolt pistol. But the guardsman that they all thought to be the first to flee held the line alone, ripping into the horde with his Lasgun until his salvation came from a single marine that had suspected that Heretic in sighted the riot. another these proved to be false. the marine did not leave empty handed as he returned with a possible recruit. With Steel and fury he pasted the trails of a neophyte and scout to become the full brother. This was his first mission as a Space Marine of 3rd company after half a century of fighting in the marines of the 4th company but was transfered to fill in the lose of a veteran tactical marine. oddly he is alway the first at sermons and sends alot of his time at Shines to the emperor. this have been somewhat of a joke in the company, but he doesn't pay them no mind.

(Edited wargear)


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Scythe Beast said:


> (Hope this is ok for my first ever creation here.)


Good enough for approval I suppose. I'd like for you to detail your war gear a bit more.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Slots Left:* 5 (as soon as emporershand89 edits his character)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried to simplifiy him, not sure if it worked, let me know


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Will do that.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Might wanna edit the sections with the name as well Ramo, still Tacticus  Scaithainn, the image doesn't work I am afraid, at least not for me.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Emperorshand: You *Don't* have friends in the Space Marines. There is no such thing, a Space Marine doesn't go out on the pisser every friday with the standard bread-and-butter civie, he may as well take a Battle Barge for a spin...Yeah, its not going to happen.


Sigged. :grin:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just saw Stillios' character 


Captain Stillios said:


> Name: Aurio Daverin


He's good enough for approval with one exception; tone downt the height a little. Eight and a half feet is Terminator sized, far too tall for power armour.


dark angel said:


> Scaithainn, the image doesn't work I am afraid, at least not for me.


Hmmm....I tried updating it, it should work now.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, I can't believe I missed this but lightning claws are now on the wargear list!

*Slots left: 4 *


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Huh?
I thought eight and a half foot was average to a marine I just said it was huge cos every one else was saying that seven foot was tall for an Astartes


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your average space marine is about seven or seven and a half feet tall (marines are described as about two meters in height) so seven feet is tall, when compared to a normal person who may only be six feet tall.


And here we go, lets see what you think of this character:

Name: Vitus Cornelius Appirga

Age: 108

Appearance: 
Tan skin with chemical burns pockmarking Appirga's face, chest, and right arm bleaching those parts slightly.Vitus stands at just over two meters in height, with a slightly slimmer build, high cheekbones, purples eyes, a square jaw with a knot of scar tissue, head shaved bald, and a sharp nose. The flesh of Appirga's entire left shoulder is raw, and constantly in a state of healing from some self inflicted damage performed for some unspoken reason.

Wargear: Mk VII power armour, frag grenades, krak grenades

Weapons: Bolter _Executioner_, bolt pistol _Perdition_, chainsword _Deliverance_ 

Personality: 
Cold and distant, generally not one to be vocal or friendly to just anyone. Those who persist with him, endevour to be his friend or comrade, he respects and is willing to give anything to fight alongside. On the field of battle, Appirga puts aside all dispute, all transgression, but changes to something different off the battlefield, believing that when fighting brothers need to be as one in front of any other so that no matter what they appear to be far stronger then may be the case.

Background: 
Vitus Appirga was inducted into the chapter at the age of fourteen, borne to one of the tribes located on the homeworld of the Sin-Eaters (or some death world they recruit from in the case that he cannot be from their homeworld) and after eleven years of training, indoctrination, and implantation was made a scout by the age of twenty five. Two years later, after half a dozen actions as a scout, Appirga was made into a full battle brother of the chapter.

Twenty nine years of service, Appirga took part in the Garvalnth campaign, retaking worlds of the system from traitor guard that saw action during the time of the Heresy. During the height of the campaign, Imperial forces were attacked by members of the Night Lords legion, who nearly broke the back of the imperial war effort if not for the actions of the Sin Eaters. Appirga claimed the life of a traitor champion in this battle, nearly losing his own life in the process but ultimately walking away the victor. On the world of Pli'Tzu, Appirga and members of the Sin Eaters fell upon Eldar forces enacting some ritual or rite; it is here that Appirga claimed the life of the leader of the xeno's, a powerful warlock that had killed two Sin Eaters through the use of some vile magic lightning; their deaths afforded the distraction Appirga needed to impale the warlock with his combat blade. The combat blade forced the lightning to turn back on the warlock, burning the alien from within and melting the blade; for his actions Appirga was gifted with a chainsword to replace his lost blade.

At some point, Appirga was seconded to the deathwatch for a decade, though what he saw or did during that time is classified by order of the inquisition and Appirga, like all who serve the deathwatch, has been bound by an oath to never speak of anything he did. It was during some point in those years that Appirga recieved the chemical burns across portions of his upper body. Upon returning to the Sin Eaters, Appirga took part in defending the outpost world of YV498 against the greenskins. During the final battle into the heart of the ork forces, Appirga slayed a big mek, who, though unknown to Appirga, was the second to the warlord of that ork WAAAGH!!!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy %^&$, you take this more serious then I do. Thats so detailed, like being serious man, you should write books or something for Black Library.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I view joining up most RP's to be making a commitment, there is no reason to not take your commitments seriously.

As far as writing books, if only I could; its much, much easier to come up with a few characters or to come up with an outline for a story and have others fill in large portions of the gaps. Writing a story, even a short one, yeah if I could do that effectively I'd be a very happy person.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok Scathy, I feel bad about your last RP (it seems first RPs are always cursed :grin: ) so I'll give this a shot, if you'll have me.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Dominus Hasta (Master of the Spear, in Latin)

*Age:* 186 years

*Appearance:* Dominus stands at a slightly shorter height for an astartes; but this only serves to aid his fighting-style. His hair is brown, and cropped-short. His eyes are distant-green, as though he is always lost in thought. He bears one scar, which runs across his chest from his shoulder to his opposite hip. His armour is a dull black, with the red areas also matte and dull. He wears Mk VII armour. Dominus' body is well-toned, exercised so that he can endure hours of combat.

*Wargear:* Power Spear _Potestas_ (Power, in Latin). This elogantly crafted weapon has an ornate spear-shaft, forged from the tempered plasteel, finished with an adamantium blade. The blade crackles with blue energy, and the shaft is coloured black, with a red skull motif. Just before the shaft meets the blade, there is a small emblem; the symbol of the Sin-Eaters. He also bears his bolt pistol, _Spina_ (Thorn) and his boltgun, which he has yet to name.

*Personality:* Dominus is abnormal amongst the Sin-Eaters; he fights with restraint and does not commit to battle until necessary. Then, however, he becomes a raging torrent of hate; even more so at the sight of Chaos Space Marines armed with any kind of sword (see history). He maintains a strong sense of honour, and, even in the midst of battle, he will fight with chivalry. Outside of battle, Dominus remains chivalrous; however, he will not take an insult to his honour kindly. He shows an un-stereotypical interest in fine arts, literature, and music. In his spare moments, he listens to music especially, and has even delved into his own creative side to create some of his own, though un-succesfully.

*Brief History:* Born on Terra, Dominus quickly showed that he was capable of induction into the armed forces. At a very young age, his father died of an in-curable disease. Hiss mother soon left, and all that was left for him was the Imperial Army. At the tender age of 12, he went to enlist. The recruiting sergeant had laughed, not knowing that the Space Marines had been watching Dominus. He was soon taken for elevation to Sin-Eater Space Marine. His training passed un-eventfully; he was no more and no less than another Marine.

In his first combat, his superiors noted his apparent lack of bloodlust. Dominus had fought with accuracy and precision, taking down his foes with carefully applied force, making him a very efficent killer. This control over his fighting-style was duly noted, and soon, after a few minor conflicts, Dominus was placed in the spearhead against a Chaos Warband. During the battle, which had taken place on the Chaos ship, Dominus' squad had not only cleared their allotted area an hour before expected, but advanced to aid the terminator strike force with taking the command-bridge. This un-precedented efficiency at which the squad had advanced was astonshing, and when the sergeant was lauded, he simply stood back and pointed at Dominus. The squad assaulted the command-bridge, where Dominus truly made his mark.

The fighting on the bidge was bloody, and scores fell on both sides. The terminator assault waned, and soon almost the whole of Dominus' squad was unable to fight. The enemy commander was ordering the enemy from behind, waving his hammer like some sort of pompous burecrat. Dominus saw the real person who inspired the enemy was a Chaos Space Marine armed with a curved power-blade, a champion, killing terminators as though they were flies. Dominus saw, that, with the defeat of the champion, morale would rise. The enemy would be defeated. Picking up a discarded chainsword, Dominus threw the blade like a spear; it spiralled towards the champion, and hit home; penetrating the warrior's left arm and severing it completely. Dominus, elated that he had wounded his enemy, closed in for the kill. The astartes fought with re-newed vigour, seeing a new-blooded iniate take down a seasoned champion. Dominus' total victory, however, was not to be. As he raised his combat knife for the death-stroke, the enemy whipped up his power-blade, slicing a horrific gash from Dominus' shoulder to his hip. Dominus had fallen, the rest of the battle black; when he returned to consciousness, on the medicae deck, he was told that the sight of Dominus, martyr-like, falling before a coward had inspired the terminators forward, claiming Dominus before he could be killed. The apothecaries had fixed him completely; the wound had not been deep. 

Dominus knows that the champion survived; his body was not found, and one emergency-pod was launched before the end of the battle, which the astartes fleet had allowed to escape; they had enough on their hands fighting Chaos ships. Dominus knows, in his core, that the champion escaped, and lives today. He still hunts him, knowing he will one day face him again. Since this battle, he has been in a few major conflicts, notably against the Orks, where he earned his veterancy. He now fights with the veteran squad, and is ready to wreak bloody justice on the enemies of the Imperium.



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope it's ok... the power spear was really because how he threw the chainsword in the space battle, and his name also goes with it.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

darkreever said:


> And here we go, lets see what you think of this character:


He's a-ok for approval; I have to be honest, I'm flattered that you're taking an interest in my humble RP. I'm interpreting it, however, that your character is younger than the others and has the standard wargear, so I might build off of that when the action thread rolls along.



darkreever said:


> As far as writing books, if only I could; its much, much easier to come up with a few characters or to come up with an outline for a story and have others fill in large portions of the gaps. Writing a story, even a short one, yeah if I could do that effectively I'd be a very happy person.


Tell me about it....I'm working on getting my Master of Fine Arts in Creative Writing and let me tell you, a writing degree is much harder than it sounds....last simester my final was a 40,000 word novella :suicide:



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Ok Scathy, I feel bad about your last RP (it seems first RPs are always cursed :grin: ) so I'll give this a shot, if you'll have me.
> 
> Hope it's ok... the power spear was really because how he threw the chainsword in the space battle, and his name also goes with it.


A-ok for this one, Farseer. Just keep in mind, nobody escapes the bloodlust....hehehehehe....


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Slots Left: 2*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> He's a-ok for approval; I have to be honest, I'm flattered that you're taking an interest in my humble RP. I'm interpreting it, however, that your character is younger than the others and has the standard wargear, so I might build off of that when the action thread rolls along.


Yes, I did choose to work with the standard wargear because in order for some of these badass characters to show off just how badass they are, you'll likely be needing someone along the lines of 'normal'.

Besides, a bolter, bolt pistol, and chainsword are more than enough for most circumstances anyway.


As for being young, no not really; he has served the chapter for over eight years, ten of those with the deathwatch, he's as much a veteran as any other.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, my dudes, been fixed, let me know what u think??


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry about the late update, I haven't had internet for the last three days.

emporershand89, your character is good enough.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Side fact: I just noticed your pistols name Reever, Dante shall not be happy =P


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, because clearly only his perdition pistol is allowed to have the word perdition in it. Not like anything else can't bear that name or anything.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe your pistol-being a bolt pistol-is the little brother of Dante's-being a melta pistol!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I must admit that I am anticipating the Sixth (Which is Tuesday I believe), Cassius Scipio Augustus is gonna be a name of ledgend I tell you :grin:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Although I appreciate the anticipation, it might be a bit more than the sixth, as I just realized the 6th is my birthday :shok:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

There's still a slot open for one Space Marine and, if an experienced RPer is interested, a Blood of Ruin commander role!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

If ill have time ill maybe join and about the blood of ruin i already told you that if nobody wants ill take it  Cheers and happy birthday


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in as the last Sin Eater!

Name 

Clodius Terentius Vulso

Age 

170 SIY (Standard Imperial Years)

Appearance

Clodius stands at the average seven feet in height, a bit on the slim side yet corded with hard muscle born of years on the battlefield. Across his chest and thighs are exerpts from The Book of Sanguinius. Although he has forsook adorning his entire body with the blood of his foes he does use the vital fluids from the most worthy of foes to paint horrific effigies across his scalp and face. His facial features are gaunt, patrician with catechisms of hate tattooed across both cheeks. In his "Corvus" pattern armor he looks even more fearsome coated in the carmine fluid of the most worthy of kills. Etched into the coat of fluid about his armor are sermons of the chapters most venerable High Chaplains of the Sin Eaters that have served over the years. Also clipped about his armor are various Sin Eaters chapter symbols and icons. On his left shoulder pad and effigy depicts Clodius standing victorious against the forces of chaos back by the stark yellow phospor skies of Phobor IV.

Wargear

- Mark 6 "Corvus" Pattern Power Armor -

This armor has been modified with a vox grille that is twisted into more of a snarl to intimidate his foes. Also the right shoulder pads studs have been replaced with black spikes to give him a more fearsome appearence. The lower jaw bone of his predecessor has been chained to his left kneecap as a sign of reverence to his mentor.

- Combi-Plasma Gun -

A standard Astartes MK V Godwyn pattern with underslung plasma gun. Dubbed "Emperors Justice" by Clodius because its first victim was a Dark Tusks traitor on Clodius' first undertaking.

- MK III 'Sunfury' Plasma Pistol -

This sidearm is a steeple in battle for Clodius, when swinging his power fist "Superbus" one could always count on the following report of his trusted plasma pistol.

- Power Fist "Superbus" -

One of the chapters sacred relics, before battle it is coated in the blood of chapter enemies. Once the energy field is activated the stench of burning blood can be smelled all around him.

- 4 Krak Grenades -

Personality

A fanatic, a zealous servant of the Emperor, a calculating and deadly astartes... All these have been used to describe Clodius. He has yet to taste the black rage or the red thirst, but hopes for these "blessings" to be bestowed upon him. Clodius is a dour induvidual, always planning his next actions. In battle he is a methodical killing machine, always toneless when he recites the "Cantor of Battle" or an exerpt from the "Book of Sanguinius." His fury in battle against the traitor astartes is matched only by the chapters venerable dreadnoughts.

Background

Clodius hails from Asmodeus, having been groomed from the womb to live the life of a warrior. As a child he was schooled in the art of the hunt, swordsmanship and the various skills a noble son of Asmodeus should posess. Once he reached the age of twelve he was chosen by the Sin Eaters due to the sheer skill and power of will the boy possesed during the "Rite of Choosing" excelling over every other male that had gathered for the rite. Indoctrination, Transformation and Post Humanity followed as the creation of an Astartes came upon him.

Many years and undertakings followed, most notably the planet of Phobor IV where Clodius took the head of a Nurglite Champion. To this day he is known as a vicious astartes, especially cold and calculating. He is considered the companies best unarmed fighter, besting even his mentor during a hand to hand sparring session. Clodius has refused many elevations in rank, reasoning that he could best serve The Emperor as a battle brother in the thick of the fighting.

He had almost lost the fire for battle, becoming lax in his warriors mind. That is until the most vile of Traitoris Astartes decided to come knocking on Asmodeus' door. The fire burnt inside his heart once more, renewing his vows to the emperor and undergoing the "Rites of Cleansing" by the High Chaplian Mikhail Jhonikov ever since he has petitioned to be in the High Chaplains retinue for every undertaking.​


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, excellent, the final member! You're in completely with one small exception: Regarding your armour, there wouldn't be any sermons by Mikhail etched in because he's only been Chaplain for a year.

komanko: Like I said in the PM, it just doesn't seem that you have enough RP experience for that role, and it was really only optional anyway. No hard feelings.

As for the role itself, if nobody claims it within 24 hours the RP will start normally. I will begin writing the introduction post immediately.

Start your engines!


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I've switched it from Mikhail to Various Sin Eaters chaplains...

Dont you think Mikhail would have given a sermon in a years time? After all he is the High Chaplain. Just a thought though.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

A year? You'll see....:wink:


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

A quick question. Are we following an exact posting order? The reason I ask is because I was the last to join. Does that make me the last to post?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Psyker said:


> A quick question. Are we following an exact posting order? The reason I ask is because I was the last to join. Does that make me the last to post?


I highly doubt it. Scathainn probably looked through the thread and did the updates in the order of the characters posted, I am sure you can post whenever you like  

My question: What did the prrevious High Chaplain look like? Can I get a quick description please


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

dark angel is correct; the updates are merely in the order I saw the characters.

As for what Arkuliae looks like, he didn't look that much different from Mikhail himself. He had similar armour, the Maw of Sanguinus, and as for personal appearance most likely looked pretty similar (Anglo-Saxonic, pale, etc). A lot of it is up to you, however.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

So its been a good while since Scath has posted. Am I guessing the RP is dead or is he just away?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I don't think he's away, or else someone else has access to his account since he was online at some point today.

Will be sure to PM him in a bit, perhaps some error occurred and his did update but it never went through, or maybe Scathainn is waiting for someone or something of that nature.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I am planning on an update but I'm waiting on Farseer Darvaleth to post. I've already PM'd him telling him he's the one I'm waiting on, so hopefully he'll get the message.

And no, this is far from dead :victory:


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing but in my addled brain I could'nt exactly put my finger on it.

Thanks for easing my doubts. I am really looking forward to where the RP is going.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

This was the PM that I just recieved from Farseer Darvaleth.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Dear all GMs,
> 
> I am very sorry for my current state; I have been packing for some time and so found it difficult to reach a computer. I am going to Cornwall for several weeks, as of tomorrow. As such I will be unable to post from tomorrow until, most likely, around the 23rd of August. I know this is a very big gap, and I appreciate that you will want to move on your RPs. I bid you good luck, and give you full control of my respective characters; I am most disappointed that I have to miss it, but there is no internet access where I am going. You may kill me off, control me, just forget about me entirely if you wish. You are all my respected GMs and I leave it to you to decide what is best.
> 
> ...


Under these circumstances I will simply control Farseer's character until he returns. The update is coming soon!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might I suggest just dropping him into the background? We don't have to interact with him, you can keep him around without having to play as yet another character, and when Darvaleth returns he can pick the character up and pretend he's been around for everything like nothing happened.

Its what I do with the faceless NPC's of the players squad or group, and for the characters of players who are not able to be around.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a valid point. Methinks that is what I'll do.

By the way, I'm actually working on the next update as we speak! I haven't been able to update it as I've been having a very busy weekend (preparing for a party and doing stuff with my girlfriend) but I should get the update up today! :victory:

EDIT: Make that tomorrow :ireful2:


----------



## Scythe Beast (Jun 22, 2010)

Any News on the missing player or updates?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hopefully we will be seeing an update fairly soon; not like there is to much we can do other than wait. Can't exactly make updates of our own or anything, at least not without taking over and potentially/probably ruining what the GM has planned.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just as a head's up I have the day off tomorrow so I will (with luck) have the next update ready tomorrow! 

As for the missing RPer's, for now I'll simply use the excuse that they're trapped under the rubble of the Fortress-Monestary and they'll have to "dig their way out" later.

Cheers and happy RPing! 

Scathainn :victory:

EDIT: Wow, for once my update is early instead of late :biggrin:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just to reiterate people, there is an update.

It's been there for almost four days... :biggrin:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just to alert everyone I will be going camping in the Cascade Mountains for a week next week, starting this Sunday. If Captain Stillios posts before then I can squeeze in another update which will give everyone an opportunity to post while I'm gone.

Cheers, and also welcome back emperorshand89!

Scathainn :victory:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just to give you guys an update on what's been going on. I got back from my camping trip last week. I was going to post the next day (Monday), but I experienced a tragedy within my immediate family I don't feel I should have to elaborate on. Needless to say, this might explain my relative lack of posting. But anyways, I'm back and better than ever now!

I need to finish my Heresy Online Fiction Competition entry first (crunch time!) but once everybody's posted I'll have the next update up. This RP is far from gone, people!

Cheers,
Scathainn :victory:


PS: My friend drew an awesome picture of Mikhail! Check it out on his deviantArt: Mikhail


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

My condolences about family member Scathainn, that always sucks. I will shamefully admit that I had forgotten about posting on this, so sorry about that, but I am getting all of my posts done today, so I shall do one for this first :victory:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Just to inform everyone I finished my Heresy Online 2010 fiction competition entry yesterday so I'll be working on the update soon. Also, in case you haven't heard emperorshand89 has been banned permanently for various shenanigans so I'll have to rework that bit.

Cheers,
Scathainn :victory:

PS: Please check out my entry if you have time, I appreciate all feedback (complimentary or critical) because I am, after all, trying to get a degree in creative writing :biggrin:

EDIT: I'll get the update up and running once The Psyker has posted, as I believe he is the only one yet to post.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Alright everyone, the next update is up but I also have a few difficult topics to answer. Firstly though I would like to apologize for the lateness of this update; as you may have seen me mention before I experience a family tradegy recently and there's a long story that I don't want to explain but let's just say there was/are some seriously bad situations coming from that incident due to inheritances and wills and such. That kind of stuff is obviously bad but I will still try to update more regularly even though school is once again in full swing. As for the other topics, here goes:

First off in case you haven't noticed Farseer Darvaleth has not posted since the RP has started. I have been informed by him recently that he has been having some problems with his router and some threads are completely invisible to him, including this RP. I mentioned to him that I hope the problem be fixed soon but I have decided that if it is not reprimanded quickly I will be removing him from the RP and offering up his slot to another RPer, if someone desired to be involved. This is simply due to the fact that, if he is unable to access the RP, then his slot can go to somebody who can more adequately commit to it.

Secondly, I have a bit of a difficult topic to regard relating to emperorshand89. As I'm still not entirely sure if he has been banned permanently or not I have no idea if he can read this but I will be saying it anyway. I have decided to remove emperorshand89 from this roleplay due to the fact of his two bans he has recieved. This is not at all because I dislike emperorshand89, on the contrary I feel he has been a welcome and friendly addition to many RPs across this forum, but I have removed him for two reasons. Firstly, I feel like I don't want to have to deal with the kind of negative attention he has been recieving due to his two bans and negative feedback from other RPs, and I don't want that kind of thing to become involved in this RP. Secondly (and this is only because I already decided to remove him for the ban) I feel like this RP could use an injection of new life, perhaps from a RPer with more experience.

Again, if you're reading this emperorshand89, it's nothing personal towards you, I just feel I am acting in the best of my RP. *Therefore, if anyone is interested there is now a vacant slot in this RP.* (Story-wise I can explain the newcomer has been unconcious under some of the rubble). Please see the first post of this thread for more info.

But anyways, the update is now ready to go. Happy RPing! :biggrin:

Scathainn :victory:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As a note, emporershand is not banned; Jez chose to lift the ban for various reasons that are to remain undisclosed. What should be known though, is that any decision made because of such things should be rethought. In essence he has only been temporarily banned once and thats it.

There is no official second ban to include in any consideration, so do not dwell on it.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Although that does give me a bit more understanding on the issue, I choose to stand by my decision. After he was banned the first time I looked at some of the threads he has been involved in and he has attracted severe negative attention in many of these instances (bashing other users, for example). Again, I cannot stress this enough but it is NOT personal, I simply don't want to risk this RP falling the way of so many others in the past. My decision isn't necessarily made on the bans themselves, it's mostly made on some of the negative conduct emperorshand89 has fallen under in the past.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And in the end that is fine; this is your show to run and as long as your decisions are not based entirely on something that may or may not be true (as you do not have access to all the facts or just what may or may not have happened) then there should be little if any problem.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems, brothers, that many of the members of this RP have left or been removed. Farseer Darvaleth has been unable to access it from the beginning; emperorshand89 was removed; The Psyker, Lord Ramo and Captain Stillios have not posted in some time. 

If the remaining three in particular have dropped out for certain then I will most likely formally end this RP. If, however, it turns out there was merely a dry spell of posting, I can keep it going as I still have another few updates planned. As an alternate possibility, other people could possibly join in if they are interested.

But anyways, I'd like to hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm always interested.
You can count me in


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm still here Scathainn, been waiting for an update from you myself. Hopefully others have not left without saying a word, nothing more disrespectful than that, well there are a few things but you get the point.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Oops , sorry I completly forgot, will post soon.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is this actually still going, I'm still waiting on it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ill be interested in joining if its still possible.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Komako - see my PM.

Also, I have the next few days off so an update is in the works.

Cheers all,
Scathainn :victory:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

In case you didn't notice all, there's an update! 

Cheers,
Scathainn :victory:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey all,
I have the next update all planned out but I'm still waiting on Lord Ramo, Captain Stillios, Scythe Beast, and darkreever.

Cheers,
Scathainn :victory:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah sorry about not posting Scathainn, I've got four massive projects that are kicking my ass at this time. I'm gonna try and get a post in before this weekend draws to a close, but with me do not be surprised if my time between posts is rather big.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey all,
Just wanting to get a check-up on everyone's status in the RP.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm still in, but have been extremely busy as of late. I started back school today, though that shouldn't be much of a problem. It's my birthday tomorow, so you probably won't be seeing a post from me until Thirsday at the earliest..


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Understandable.

Happy birthday by the way! I would +rep but I need to spread it around some first :grin:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Still waiting on Captain Stillios and Scythe Beast for the next update....


----------

